# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Ηλεκτρικος Θερμοσιφωνας- Βοηθεια

## lynx

παιδια προσφατα επαθε ζημια ο θερμοσιφωνας...ειναι ενας ΕLCO DUROGLASS 
αν δεν κανω λαθος!  :Rolling Eyes: 

ζεσταθηκαν τα καλωδια και εγινε η κλεμα καρβουνο!!!
ο γενικος δεν επεσε διοτι μαλλον προλαβα το βραχυκυκλωμα!

θεωρω οτι για να συμβει αυτο προφανως υπαρχει καποια διαρροη, πως ομως 
εχει συμβει κατι τετοιο? πιστευετε οτι μπορω να αλλαξω αντισταση?
δωστε μου μερικες συμβουλες για το τι να κοιταξω και τι θα πρεπει να προσεξω.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## PCMan

Βγάλε την αντίσταση και αν σου φανεί ... περίεργη άλλαξε την.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Ελέγχεις την αντίσταση εάν έχει διαρροή ως προς την γή, πράγμα απίθανο δίοτι θα σου έπεφτε ο αντιηλεκτροπληξιακός (εάν υπάρχει).  Πιστέυω πάντως οτι λίγο δύσκολο να υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα και να μήν  έπεσε η ασφάλεια. Κανονικά τα καλώδια αντέχουν σε μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα από το ονομαστικό της ασφάλειας (λέμε τώρα, ανάλογα με τα κέφια του ηλεκτρολόγου εγκαταστάτη). Μήπως είναι χαλασμένη η ασφάλεια;; 
Εάν τα καλώδια ζεστάθηκαν κοντά στην κλέμα που έγινε κάρβουνο τότε 90% δεν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα, αλλά ήταν χαλαρό κάποιο καλώδιο στην κλέμα και αυτο σπινθίριζε με αποτέλεσμα την τοπική αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας. Το έργο το έχω δεί και είπαι η πιο πιθανή εξήγηση.

----------


## k_sotiris

Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο φίλος ΠΕΤΡΟΣ. 
Ακόμα μια πιθανότητα είναι να έχει ο ηλεκτρολόγος μικρή διατομή στα καλόδια , όπου αυτό το συναντάμε σε παλιά σπίτια. Στα καινούργεια σπίτια πλέον όλα εχουν πάχος καλοδίου για τον θερμοσίφωνα 4mm.

----------


## chip

4 τετραγωνικά χιλιοστά (όχι χιλιοστά)

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο φίλος ΠΕΤΡΟΣ. 
> Ακόμα μια πιθανότητα είναι να έχει ο ηλεκτρολόγος μικρή διατομή στα καλόδια , όπου αυτό το συναντάμε σε παλιά σπίτια. Στα καινούργεια σπίτια πλέον όλα εχουν πάχος καλοδίου για τον θερμοσίφωνα 4mm.


Εαν θέλει να τσεκάρει την διατομή του καλωδίου θα πρέπει ο χάλκινος αγωγός να μετράει Φ2,2 χιλιοστά για 4mm2 επιφάνεια, οπότε μια σφάλεια 20Α είναι μια χαρά

----------


## lynx

παιδια το καλωδιο ειναι αρκετα χοντρο...και μαλιστα δυσκολευτικα αρκετα για να κοψω το κατεστραμενο
μερος με ενα μικρο κοφτακι. Οι δικοι μου εχουν τρελαθει να τον  πεταξουν στα σκουπιδια και να παρουν καινουργιο...εγω θεωρω οτι ειναι κριμα να πετακτει για 10Ε το πολυ ζημια!.. 

εχω μεινει απο πολυμετρο αυτες τις μερες και δεν μπορω να παρω μετρησεις...ειναι παντος κατι που σκευτομουν
απο την προτη στιγμη...πρως το παρων εχω φτιαξει τα καλωδια και εχω αλλαξει κλεμα (διστοιχος δεν βρηκα
καποια αμπερατη!    :Rolling Eyes:  αν βρω θα βαλω μεγαλυτερη)

ο πινακας ειναι νεας τεχνολογιας και δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα εκει.

επισεις θελω να ξερω την διαδικασια αλλαγης της αντιστασης σε περιπτωση που χρειαστει...λογικα πρεπει να 
περιεχει φλατζα ετσι? επισεις γνωριζει κανεις αν την αντισταση την βιδωνουμε με συγκεκριμενη ροπη? αναπτυσονται 
πιεσεις μεσα στο θερμοσυφωνα...δεν νομιζω να την βιδωνουμε ετσι απλα...

P.S θα πω κατι εντελως ακυρο...παιζει να εχουν λιωσει οι σπυρες της αντιστασης εσωτερικα και να εχουν πεσει
τα Ω με αποτελεσμα μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση απο αυτη που μπορουν να αντεξουν τα καλωδια? ή εστω
παιζει να ειχε ακουμπησει ο ουδετερος πανω στο μεταλλο της αντιστασης και σιγα σιγα να ελιωσε με αποτελεσμα
να γινει διαρροη?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## k_sotiris

chip το διατύπωσες πολύ σωστά   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## vagos

Μαλον η κλέμα ηταν χαλαρή . με τα χρονια χαλαρωνουν .σωστα τα ειπε ο *Πέτρος* ο θερμοσιφονας αν δεν τριπηση δεν υπαρχει λογος να αλαξη

----------


## ggr

Ποτε εγινε η εγκατασταση του θερμοσιφωνα και απο ποιον? Ισως σε αυτον θα πρεπει να απευθυνθεις, παιζει και η εγγυηση επισης.

----------


## badsak

Whiz Οπως ειπες καηκε ενα μερος του καλωδιου και μαλλον το μερος που ηταν κοντα στην κλεμα.
Αν υπηρχε καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα θα ειχε καει ολο το καλωδιο αν δεν επεφτε η ασφαλεια.
Κατα 99% ηταν χαλαρη η κλεμα οπως αναφεραν τα υπολοιπα παλικαρια.Στον θερμοσιφωανα περναν
αρκετα ΑΜΠΕΡ σε σταθερη παροχη και αν καποια ενωση δεν ειναι σωστη  (χαλαρη) 
αναπτησονται μεγαλες θερμοκρασιες με αποτελεσμα η περιοχη του καλωδιου κοντα στην κλεμα να καει.
Επισκευασε το καλωδιο και δοκιμασε τον δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα.(εαν υπαρχει προβλημα και σωστη ηλεκτολογικη εγκατασταση το πολυ πολυ να πεσει καμια ασφαλεια η ο ηλεκτροπληξιακος)
Και αν δεν γνωριζεις απο ηλεκτρολογικα φωναξε εναν ηλεκτρολογο για την ασφαλεια σου!!!

----------


## lynx

> Ποτε εγινε η εγκατασταση του θερμοσιφωνα και απο ποιον? Ισως σε αυτον θα πρεπει να απευθυνθεις, παιζει και η εγγυηση επισης.


o Θερμοσιφωνας αν και σε τελεια κατασταση...ειναι απιστευτα παλιος ντρεπομαι να αναφερω χρονολογια!   :Very Happy:  
προφανως εχει διατηρηθει λογω του οτι ειναι γυαλινος...η κλεμα δεν εχει πειρακτει ποτε! περισι απλα
αλλαξα θερμοστατη διοτι τα ειχε φτυσει...ομως δεν ειχε παρουσιασει προβλημα ολλο αυτο το καιρο...

το καλωδιο εχει καει σε μηκος 4cm περιπου απο την πλευρα που συνδεεται με το ρευμα...και πολυ ελαχιστα
απο την αλλη πλευρα της κλεμας που συνδεεται με τον θερμοστατη. η κλεμα οπως ειπα εχει γινει καρβουνο...

ευχαριστω ολλα τα παιδια για τις απαντησεις τους...θα τον συνδεσω και θα τον παρακολουθησω για καποιες
μερες!

----------


## sv9cvk

Whiz κατα 99% το προβλημα ειναι στην κλεμα 
Αρκετοι κατασκευαστες βαζουν στην παροχη  του θερμοσιφωνα τρια κομματια καλωδια  που καταληγουν σε κλεμμα για ευκολια στον εγκαταστατη (το κανουν οσο μπορουν αλεξιβλακο) :P  :P  
Τωρα η κλεμμα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερογια συνδεση μονοκλωνου καλωδιου και μαλιστα τετοιας διατομης και σε τετοιο σημειο με τετοιες συνθηκες θερμοκρασιας
μετα απο λιγο καιρο λογω συστολων διαστολων χαλαρωνει η συνδεση αυξανεται η θερμοκρασια και ως αποτελεσμα συμβαινε αυτο το οποιο εγινε και σε σενα .
Γνωμη μου ειναι να βγαλεις την κλεμμα να συνδεσεις τα καλωδια απευθειας στον θερμοστατη (με προσοχη εκει που πρεπει) και να δεις τι γινεται ΑΛΛΑ αν εχεις την παραμικρη αμφιβολια για οτιδηποτε καλεσε εναν ηλεκτρολογο και μην πεδευεσαι αδικα να ψαχνεις το τι φταιει
Φιλικα παντα 
Χρηστος

----------


## nikoskourtis

Το ρελε διαφηγης πεφτει στις διαρροες προς τη γη. Αυτες ομως οι διαρροες ειναι μερικα mA αρα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να καταστρεψουν καλωδιο ή κλεμα. Αν η "διαρροη" ειναι πολλα αμπερ (πανω απο το ονομαστικο ρευμα λειτουργιας του θερμοσιφωνα) τοτε δε μιλαμε για διαρροη αλλα για βραχυκυκλωμα με τη γη οποτε θα πεσει ακομα και η ασφαλεια οχι μονο το ρελε.

Στα βραχυκυκλωματα (φαση-ουδετερος) πεφτει η ασφαλεια πριν καταστραφει η μονωση του καλωδιου.
Αφου σου ελιωσε μονο η κλεμα κι οχι τα καλωδια σημαινει οτι η συνδεση στην κλεμα φταιει. Μπορει να ηταν χαλαρη. Κατι αλλο που γινεται συχνα ειναι στα πολυκλωνα καλωδια να κοβονται μερικα σιρματακια εχει που συνδεεται στην κλεμα με αποτελεσμα να μειωνεται τοπικα η διατομη και να αυξανει η θερμοκρασια οποτε εχουμε μια σταθερη αυξανομενη γηρανση της μονωσης αλλα και των σιρματων τοπικα τα οποια δουλευουν σε υψηλες θερμοκρασιες. Καλα θα ηταν θα αυξησεις λιγο και το μεγεθος της κλεμας αν ειναι πολυ μικρη και στριμωχνονται πολυ τα καλωδια.

----------

